# Excel Liste Sortieren



## Saban (16. Mai 2008)

Morgen!

tut mir Leid falls die Frage für euch zu dumm ist aber ich hab so was noch nie gemacht...
Und zwar habe ich eine Excel Liste mit 5 Spalten und 10 Zeilen. In der erste Zeile steht immer die Bezeichnung für die Spalte (kurz gesagt eine normale Tabelle) nun würde ich gerne die Tabelle immer nach Spalten Sortiert haben. Sprich wenn ich Sie nach Namen sortiert haben will klick ich auf die Spaltenüberschrift und der Inhalt der Tabelle wird mir nach Namen sortiert. 
Oder das der Spalten Name immer mit angezeigt wird also sozusagen im Dokument überlappend angezeigt wird
Sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein wenn man weiß wie es geht oder? 

Danke im voraus!

MfG
Saban


----------



## Quaese (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

unter _Daten->Sortieren_ kannst du einen markierten Bereich sortieren lassen.

Willst du es mit VBA realisieren, such mal in der VBA-Hilfe nach der Methode *Sort*. Dort findest du neben einer ausführlichen Beschreibung Beispiele.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Saban (19. Mai 2008)

Morgen!

Also erst mal danke für deine Antwort! Aber ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich hab z. B. eine Tabelle mit 4 Spalten und 10 Zeilen. In der 1. Zeile stehen die Spaltenüberschriften Name, Vorname, Straße, Ort. Jetzt will ich die Tabelle nach den Vornamen sortiert haben. Mit deiner Hilfe passt des ja auch ich markiere den Bereich der Vornamen und gehe auf 'Daten' --> 'Sortieren' das Problem ist aber das er mir dann die restlichen Spalten bleiben so wie sie sind, d. h. die Tabelle wird mir verfälscht 

Hat jemand vllt eine andere Idee? Ich hab leider keine Ahnung... 

MfG
Saban


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2008)

Hai,



Saban hat gesagt.:


> ...  ich markiere den Bereich der Vornamen ...



Entweder nichts markieren oder alles markieren.

Es sollte aber eine Fehlermeldung kommen : Daten ausserhalb Markierung oder so.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Saban (19. Mai 2008)

Morgen!

also hier die Fehlermeldungen...

wenn ich eine alles markiere 
"Für diese Aktion müssen alle verbundenen Zellen die selbe Größe haben"

wenn ich garnichts markiere 
"Der Befehl konnte für den angegebenen Bereich nicht ausgeführt werden. Markieren Sie eine einzelne Zelle in dem Bereich und führen Sie den Befehl erneut aus"

Das wird doch wohl auch mit unterschiedlichen Zell Größen gehen oder nicht


----------

